# First grouse for Bunnybuster Hammermil



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Shot this from about 45 feet. The .50 cal steel ball clipped it's neck about where the steel ball is shown in the picture and severed it's neck bone instantly incapacitating the bird. The only blood came out of the mouth. It was a good shot


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nicholson said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job with the Hammermil


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good shot. How do grouse taste?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Hammermil is a great slingshot one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shot! Happy hunting for the future. Great slingshot too!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice shooting....Love too eat grouse....*

*OM*


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Spot on for a nice supper. Well done.

If you fry it, boil up some sushi rice and boil up some wild rice separateliy in another pot (different cooking times)..mix the two rices together about 50/50, using a little soy sauce and just a suggestion of sage in the sushi rice, make gravy out of the drippings from frying the bird with flour and milk and a dab of sea salt, pour over the rice...ummmbaby. Eat hardy!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

That is excellent!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow chuck, that sounds excellent. You have certainly been around the block, I'll try that sometime. The spruce grouse is delicious, my favorite bird to eat. There should be a recipe portion on this forum lol, thanx everybody


----------

